# Dog Show Tips Video



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shalva... do you stack goldens like that with a quick pick place of the rear?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Megora said:


> Shalva... do you stack goldens like that with a quick pick place of the rear?


Yes I generally do... if they are structurally sound it will automatically put their feet into proper position with little adjustment... 

now the wolfhound... that just so ain't happenin


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for the video...i also had someone tell me about lifting up the dogs rear like that and it does seem to work really well. I like the idea of using the muzzle/head to get them to stay straight. Thanks again!


----------

